# Stephen King's Es: Gruseln mit Pennywise - erster langer Trailer



## Launethil (28. Juli 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Stephen King's Es: Gruseln mit Pennywise - erster langer Trailer* gefragt.


					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Stephen King's Es: Gruseln mit Pennywise - erster langer Trailer


----------



## Dosentier (28. Juli 2017)

Bin schon wirklich sehr gespannt auf den Film.
Zumal er, was man bisher gesehen hat, das Buch besser und vor allem gerechter umsetzt als die TV-Produktion aus den 90ern.

Wobei ich natürlich ganz klar sagen muss, Tim Curry hat wirklich großartige Arbeit geleistet und eben das beste aus der Rolle rausgeholt, mit den wohl sehr wenigen Mitteln, die ihm zu Verfügung standen (Budget). 

Aber dennoch, ist Es kein lustiger Spaß Clown wie in den Ersten Filmen, sondern ganz klar eher der Psycho Terror Clown, so wie es zumindest in den Trailern bisher suggeriert wird.


----------



## Vordack (29. Juli 2017)

Dosentier schrieb:


> Aber dennoch, ist Es kein lustiger Spaß Clown wie in den Ersten Filmen, sondern ganz klar eher der Psycho Terror Clown, so wie es zumindest in den Trailern bisher suggeriert wird.



In den Büchern war es am Anfang doch eher ein Spaß Clown, eben damit er die Wirkung auf die Kinder hatte oder irre ich mich da? Ist verdammt lang her


----------



## Aenimus (30. Juli 2017)

Keine Ahnung warum man den Original Film (welcher wirklich gut war) wieder verschlimmbessern muss. Der Trailer wirkt auf mich eher unspektakulär. Tipp: Lieber das Original schauen.


----------



## Dosentier (2. August 2017)

Aenimus schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung warum man den Original Film (welcher wirklich gut war) wieder verschlimmbessern muss. Der Trailer wirkt auf mich eher unspektakulär. Tipp: Lieber das Original schauen.



Hattest du das Buch selber mal gelesen oder kennst du nur den Film aus den 90ern ?


----------



## Aenimus (2. August 2017)

Dosentier schrieb:


> Hattest du das Buch selber mal gelesen oder kennst du nur den Film aus den 90ern ?



Beides.


----------



## Dosentier (3. August 2017)

Aenimus schrieb:


> Beides.



Dann kann ich deine Ansicht zu dem Film mit Tim Curry nicht teilen.
Sicherlich hat er die Rolle für diese Low Budget Produktion sehr gut verkörpert aber dennoch, wirke der Film auf mich eher wie eine ES Parodie.
Da finde ich das, was man bisher vom neuen Film gesehen hat, um längen mehr am Buch.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (3. August 2017)

Entgegen meiner Erwartung fand ich den längeren Trailer tatsächlich recht creepy.


----------



## Cyber-Wasp (4. August 2017)

Ich überlege schon seit Ewigkeiten, ob ich das Buch lesen soll. Allerdings schrecken mich die 1500 Seiten ab. Das hat sicher Längen ohne Ende.

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich mal versucht habe, "Herr der Ringe" zu lesen und es absolut schrecklich fand. Jedes Blümelein am Wegesrand wurde ausführlich über Seiten beschrieben. Ich dachte, ich muss sterben, so langweilig fand ich das . Bei Tom Bombadil hab ich es dann aufgegeben.


----------



## McDrake (4. August 2017)

King-Bücher sind im allgemeinen aber einfach und schnell zu lesen.


----------



## golani79 (4. August 2017)

Cyber-Wasp schrieb:


> Ich überlege schon seit Ewigkeiten, ob ich das Buch lesen soll. Allerdings schrecken mich die 1500 Seiten ab. Das hat sicher Längen ohne Ende.



ES hab ich regelrecht verschlungen - glaub, ich hab das innerhalb von 3 Tagen gelesen.
An Längen ohne Ende könnte ich mich nicht erinnern.

Was liest du denn normalerweise bzw liest du generell gerne oder eher nicht so?


----------



## Cyber-Wasp (4. August 2017)

golani79 schrieb:


> ES hab ich regelrecht verschlungen - glaub, ich hab das innerhalb von 3 Tagen gelesen.
> An Längen ohne Ende könnte ich mich nicht erinnern.
> 
> Was liest du denn normalerweise bzw liest du generell gerne oder eher nicht so?



Es gibt Zeiten, da lese ich ziemlich viel und dann wieder gar nicht (Würde mich nicht als Vielleser bezeichnen). Hauptsächlich kurzweilige Psychothriller, wo es zur Sache geht. Die hab ich dann auch an zwei Tagen durch. Können auch mal 600 Seiten haben (allerdings stelle ich da dann eigentlich immer unnütze Längen fest). Die Harry Potter Bände fand ich auch  sehr gut, ist damit aber wohl nicht zu vergleichen. 
Wie oben schon geschrieben steh ich absolut nicht drauf, wenn da irgendwelche Nebensächlichkeiten Seitenlang beschrieben werden. Also Orte und Gegenstände z.B., da reicht ne kurze Erklärung. Bei ES wird ja anscheinend schon das Fahrrad des Jungen bis ins kleines Detail beschrieben, bei sowas würde ich mich quälen, deshalb meine Skepsis.


----------



## golani79 (4. August 2017)

Hm .. schwer zu sagen.
Doch schon ne Weile her, dass ich es gelesen habe, aber wie bereits erwähnt, könnte ich mich nicht wirklich daran erinnern, dass sich das Buch stellenweise gezogen hätte (wobei das halt jeder individuell auffasst - je nach Geschmack / Vorlieben).

Hast du nen Kindle? Dann könntest du dir ne Leseprobe downloaden - ansonsten vlt. über "Blick ins Buch" bei Amazon die ersten Seiten / Kapitel (je nachdem, wieviel geht) lesen um zu sehen, obs deinen Geschmack trifft?


----------



## Cyber-Wasp (4. August 2017)

Ja, nen Kindle hab ich.  Werd ich wohl mal testen.


----------

